# Archer's Mark on iOS 8



## JMJ (Jul 17, 2008)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2326099

Update:
Answered my own question I suppose.


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

I talked with Steve and the development team is working on making Archer's Mark work with ios8. It seems they had it ready and apple changed the public release version of ios8. I tried to load it on a iphone 6 and it goes to the splash screen then crashes.

Be sure to email your data before upgrading. I'm sure it's a short term issue.


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm going to the range in an hour to get all new marks for my two bows. Without Archers Mark, it will take several hours. But I have no choice untill a fix is made as I lost all my previous marks when I upgraded to ios 8.0.


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

text me your numbers and i'll run them for you
919-696-7019


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Went to the range and got my 5 yd marks for the field shoot this weekend. Forgot how much work it used to be prior to archers mark. Thank you Macaholic for the offer but I have my marks again. I did not do the backup bow. I'll wait and see if the problem can be fixed.
I found out that ios8.0 can be downgraded to 7.03 on iTunes if done soon. So I am checking twice a day for the fix. And I made a sight tape from Xsight so that I will not lose my marks again.


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

Glad to help if I can. I have an ipad on os7 still, when I talked with Scott and Steve they sounded like it may already be submitted to apple by now so look for updates at the app store too, I just checked and it's not there yet.


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

Mac,
Thanks for the updates. Just had the same issue on my iPod Touch after iOS 8 upgrade. Will wait to see if the AM update Scott and company are working on solves the problem.


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

SCarson said:


> Mac,
> Thanks for the updates. Just had the same issue on my iPod Touch after iOS 8 upgrade. Will wait to see if the AM update Scott and company are working on solves the problem.


Hi Steve, you're still addicted
I know they're working on it, just a matter of apple getting their end together. Seems like they are more mistake prone these days.
Doing alright?


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

Hanging in there. Staying real busy now that bow season started. Don't get to shoot nearly as much as I want to, but still addicted. Love the app, just hate when external forces create unnecessary problems. One thing I do NOT miss about my IT days.


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I received an email from Scott.

Tom,


Thank you again for buying Archer's Mark (AM).




We believe we've located, and addressed all the issues needing to be resolved for a successful version of AM on iOS 8 across all iPhone models, and iPod Touch 3 or greater systems. 




Today we successfully built AM, and ran it in the simulator for the iPhone 5S with iOS 8. We still have extensive testing to complete before we ship out AM, to ensure that all features are functioning properly. This requires running it on all the released screen sizes from the original iPhone through the 6+, and all iOS version from 4 through 8, while exercising all the key features. We expect this testing to be completed by next Tuesday. At that time we should be releasing AM 1.61 to Apple.




We want to thank you for your support.


-- Scott Schweitzer


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Now what happens if we download version 8.02 to fix other issues. Will this cause Archers Mark to stop working again?


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

8.0.2 is a bug fix, not a new iteration of the iOS, so nothing should happen. AM has been dealing with iOS updates & new releases since iOS 4.X. 





huteson2us2 said:


> Now what happens if we download version 8.02 to fix other issues. Will this cause Archers Mark to stop working again?


----------



## JMJ (Jul 17, 2008)

Still no update as of yet.
:sad:


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

JMJ said:


> Still no update as of yet.
> :sad:


I got this from Scott today:

First, we're sorry for the delay in getting out the Archer's Mark 1.61 update. We had tested the current 1.60 version with iOS8 Betas 2 through 5, and it worked just fine. Apple held back the Golden Master (the GM build is what followed beta 5) from developers until several days before they released it to customers like yourself. They did provide it to Telco Carriers several weeks before you got it, and this was the first time Apple ever released the GM in this order. 

We had expected to release 1.61 earlier this week to Apple, but then as we moved our testing to the iPhone 6 & 6+ devices we ran into other issues. This morning we made the call to release 1.61 to Apple hopefully on Sunday. This version will fix everyone who updated an existing device to iOS8, so iPhones through the 5S should once again work properly. It will likely take Apple 3-7 days to release the update to customers. 

If you're one of the lucky few who also updated to a new iPhone 6 or 6+, then it's likely that AM 1.61 won't address your issues completely. Archer's Mark 1.61 at that point MAY run, but it might not look pretty. Towards that end we've had to rewrite much of the underlying screen layout code, how we handle size, colors, etc... This will result in a build that is tentatively number 1.7, and that we hope to release to Apple on Sunday the 12th. 

Everyone who is eventually running AM 1.61 will see the notice of the update to 1.7 a week or so later. We're letting you know in advance that you should update to this version as well as it should address all outstanding display issues on all iDevices as it uses a new method for handling Apple's ever increasing screen sizes. 

Again, we're sorry for the delay this has caused, and the impact it might have had on your Archery the past two weeks, and the coming week. 

--Scott


----------



## JMJ (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks for the update! :thumbs_up


----------



## JMJ (Jul 17, 2008)

It works again! :darkbeer:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Working fine on my iPad with iOS 8.0.2 - haven't updated my iPhone yet to iOS 8.x.


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

Macaholic said:


> I got this from Scott today:
> 
> First, we're sorry for the delay in getting out the Archer's Mark 1.61 update. We had tested the current 1.60 version with iOS8 Betas 2 through 5, and it worked just fine. Apple held back the Golden Master (the GM build is what followed beta 5) from developers until several days before they released it to customers like yourself. They did provide it to Telco Carriers several weeks before you got it, and this was the first time Apple ever released the GM in this order.
> 
> ...


Scott being that I am not very swift when it comes to Putters & things, I have a 5 that I just updated to the new system 2 days ago. Are you saying that after sun. Oct 12 My app should work by it self or do I have to do something else.
Thanks 
Mike


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Mike you shouldn't have to do anything on your 5 IF you have automatic updates turned on. If you do not have auto updates on you will have to manually request the update be loaded. 

Keep in my that Archer's Mark was only broke on iDevices that were updated to the 8.x operating system. My iPhone was/is still on iOS 7.x and was not affected; however, I updated my iPad to iOS 8.x and it broke AM.


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Mike you shouldn't have to do anything on your 5 IF you have automatic updates turned on. If you do not have auto updates on you will have to manually request the update be loaded.
> 
> Keep in my that Archer's Mark was only broke on iDevices that were updated to the 8.x operating system. My iPhone was/is still on iOS 7.x and was not affected; however, I updated my iPad to iOS 8.x and it broke AM.



thanks Lee, just did it & back on line.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

brtesite said:


> thanks Lee, just did it & back on line.


Fantastic!


----------



## Masterarcher (Mar 1, 2006)

How did you all load this on the iPad?


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

Masterarcher said:


> How did you all load this on the iPad?


through the app store, once you're logged in do a search for archers mark.


----------



## Masterarcher (Mar 1, 2006)

Only see it for the iPhone


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

Masterarcher said:


> Only see it for the iPhone


If you read the Information section under Details for Archer's Mark, the Compatibility paragraph tells you which devices and OS levels are supported. In this case, iPhone, iPad, and iPod Touch with iOS 7 or higher.


----------

